# Kennel / Puppy Names



## Bearhund (Aug 16, 2019)

I’m currently in need of a kennel name and I’d really like something that could also be included in my future puppies’ registered names. My current female came from Wildfire Shepherds so her registered name ended up as Wildfire’s Yona von Den Schwitz but I may try changing that as I’m not sure how I feel about it... I always feel like my names don’t sound right and envy everyone who has a last name that sounds natural with German wording.

My last name is DeNardo so my Facebook page for my dogs is currently Bear Den K9. I was not breeding before and just wanted a place to share my dog’s training. Now that we are getting more serious I’d like a kennel name. Given my last name and I have a thing that longhaired GSD pups look like bears, that’s the explanation for my current FB name. Any input, suggestions, critique would be great.

My personal dog’s pedigree:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/ger...tml?id=2876309-wildfires-yona-von-den-schwitz


----------

